
Facebook Isn’t Ready for 2020 - MaysonL
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/08/14/facebook-says-election-meddling-wont-happen-again-it-just-did/
======
luzjh
Democracy in 2020 isn't ready for information that is spread freely.

